# Anyone notice the price of bleach lately?



## debbie in seattle (Jan 5, 2021)

Was at the store the other day and needed bleach.   It was running $7 a gallon!   What the heck


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2021)

Actually, I did.  It was several weeks ago at a '99 cent' store.  I think cleaning products with bleach uncovids your surroundings.  I don't remember being able to get this stuff last spring.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 5, 2021)

I bought bleach about a month ago. It was $3.98 for a gallon at our neighborhood supermarket.  I'm sure I could have gotten it cheaper at Dollar Tree but I don't drive and I needed it right away.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2021)

At the store I went to, and it's a cheap store, the price was at least double what you paid @OneEyedDiva


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes, I thought it was high at $5.xx but it was at Walgreens so I figured it was just their price.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 5, 2021)

Pepper said:


> At the store I went to, and it's a cheap store, the price was at least double what you paid @OneEyedDiva


I was ecstatic when that supermarket opened Pepper. They really do have good prices, some rivaling Walmart. I couldn't find a gallon last time I went to Walmart. I think I paid $2.89 for a half gallon a few months ago. @Jeweltea


----------



## Nathan (Jan 5, 2021)

I noticed that the price of bleach did jump, used to be the generic was $.99 a gallon, now a different generic is on the shelves for just under 3 bucks.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I was ecstatic when that supermarket opened Pepper. They really do have good prices, some rivaling Walmart. I couldn't find a gallon last time I went to Walmart. I think I paid $2.89 for a half gallon a few months ago. @Jeweltea


Being from Joisey, you know Walmart is banned from doing business in the five boroughs of NYC.


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2021)

What does bleach do that can't be done with safer products?  I don't understand how I've gotten along all these years without it.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 5, 2021)

Ah yes..... the pandemic mark-up........ watch as there may be a larger demand the increased price most likely will not go away on anything disinfectant related ......... after the demand subsides......... even with so many jumping on the bandwagon hoping to cash in on fear and panic buying.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 5, 2021)

With all the panic surrounding this virus, virtually Anything that might be described as a "sanitizer" is going to generate excessive sales, and corresponding increases in price.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes, bleach jumped a few bucks here, too, as did toilet paper.


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yes, bleach jumped a few bucks here, too, as did toilet paper.


You can buy a $30.00 case of "Quilted Northern TP" for only $73.00 on Amazon.  Such a deal!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 5, 2021)

win231 said:


> You can buy a $30.00 case of "Quilted Northern TP" for only $73.00 on Amazon.  Such a deal!!


I'm gonna start ripping up old shirts and make my own.


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm gonna start ripping up old shirts and make my own.


HAHA.  Your plumbers will love you.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 5, 2021)

Just noticed this is on the food and drinks forum.

What does Debbie do with her bleach???


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 6, 2021)

I buy mine at the Dollar Tree.

A 96-ounce of Awesome Bleach for a dollar but the supply has been spotty since March so I try to keep an extra jug on hand.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

Jeni said:


> Ah yes..... the pandemic mark-up........ watch as there may be a larger demand the increased price most likely will not go away on anything disinfectant related ......... after the demand subsides......... even with so many jumping on the bandwagon hoping to cash in on fear and panic buying.


we have a double whammy here...The pandemic mark-up _and_ the Brexit mark up...


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 6, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I buy mine at the Dollar Tree.
> 
> A 96-ounce of Awesome Bleach for a dollar but the supply has been spotty since March so I try to keep an extra jug on hand.


That's where I used to get mine before March but with the Pandemic I haven't been there. That is why it really hurt to pay over $5.


----------



## Chet (Jan 6, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I buy mine at the Dollar Tree.
> 
> A 96-ounce of Awesome Bleach for a dollar but the supply has been spotty since March so I try to keep an extra jug on hand.


I bought the same but I don't think it's actually a full strength bleach after opening it and taking a smell. I got a gallon at Aldi for under $3 and it has the strong bleach smell.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 6, 2021)

Chet said:


> I bought the same but I don't think it's actually a full strength bleach after opening it and taking a smell. I got a gallon at Aldi for under $3 and it has the strong bleach smell.


I believe that you are correct.  I think that my $tore bleach is a 3% solution of sodium hypochlorite and most name brands are 5.25% - 6%.

It might not be the best choice for an active family but it seems to work fine for me.


----------



## gennie (Jan 6, 2021)

91% Isopropyl  Alcohol is another victim of pandemic pricing.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

Chet said:


> I bought the same but I don't think it's actually a full strength bleach after opening it and taking a smell. I got a gallon at Aldi for under $3 and it has the strong bleach smell.


Same! The bleach I bought at our Dollar Store didn't even leave white marks when I splashed some on my clothes, and it didn't dissolve the mildew I was trying to get out of the bathmat I soaked in it. I wouldn't be surprised if that stuff's 90% water.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

gennie said:


> 91% Isopropyl  Alcohol is another victim of pandemic pricing.


For sure ... at the height of the Pandemic in the spring, sellers were charging their HUGE prices for a small bottle.. anything up to £200...per 1/2 litre 

We were fortunate lucky we got a litre of 80% proof  of it for around the normal price , but most people couldn't source it, or had to pay huge mark ups


----------



## Jules (Jan 6, 2021)

In Walmart (Canada) today, their brand bleach was on special for $6 for 3 gallons.  $2.98 for one.  I don’t need any so didn’t bother.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 7, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Just noticed this is on the food and drinks forum.
> 
> What does Debbie do with her bleach???


We use bleach in the kitchen to disinfect food-contact work surfaces as well as firm, smooth skinned fruits (like apples, avocados) that may have been handled by others in the grocery store.  We add 2 teaspoons of plain old generic 5.25% liquid chlorine bleach (more is NOT better) to a gallon of water to make a 150 - 200 ppm solution.  This is what is recommended for these purposes.

Fruit is soaked in the bleach solution for one minute, thoroughly rinsed, and then dried.  Work surfaces are washed with dish soap, rinsed, dried, and then coated with the same bleach solution and allowed to air dry.

We only do this after grocery shopping which, for us, is about once every three weeks.  Pretty easy really and a gallon of bleach lasts a very long time.


----------



## win231 (Jan 7, 2021)

Amazon:




Swan 70% Rubbing Alcohol 2x32oz   (2 bottles)​$5.50
FREE Shipping



If you want a gallon of 99%:



Sponsored 
Isopropyl Alcohol 99.9% ​
$37.99
FREE Shipping


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2021)

I somehow ended up with almost 2 gallons of bleach over last summer, so I wasn't aware how the price went up!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I somehow ended up with almost 2 gallons of bleach over last summer, so I wasn't aware how the price went up!


I don't think the price has gone up here with regards to bleach, like you RR, I have several bottles of bleach in storage so not had to buy any recently.. so I've just looked online and I'm right bleach is still at a very low price here as always


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2021)

Typical panic price-gouging. I looked at the Web pages of the two closest stores. These are the prices listed for approx the same size:


----------

